# Quadsoft Remote Control - PC über Browser fernsteuern



## quadsoft (27. Januar 2012)

*Quadsoft Remote Control - PC über Browser fernsteuern*

Hallo Community!

Heute stelle ich mein neuestes, eher kleineres Programm "Remote Control" vor. Damit lässt sich euer PC mit einem beliebigen anderen PC fernsteuern, inkl. Bildschirminhalt und Tastatureingaben. Das besondere: *Nur *dein PC muss Remote Control ausführen! Der andere benötigt nur einen *Webbrowser *wie z.B. Internet Explorer oder Firefox. Um den PC über den Browser zu steuern, musst du nur in der Adresszeile die IP des zu steuernden Rechners eingeben (oder, wenn du in einem Windows-Netzwerk bist: den Namen des Computers), gefolgt von einem Doppelpunkt und einer Portnummer, die du in "Remote Control" festlegst.

Da das Programm noch in der Entwicklung ist, bin ich ganz Ohr für Verbesserungsvorschläge!

MfG

Adrian J.

*Remote Control*

*Funktionen:*

- Benutzername und Passwort für Fernsteuerung festlegbar
- Portnummer frei wählbar
- Mehrere Qualitäts- und Aktualisierungsintervalleinstellungen
- Anzeige der öffentlichen IP
- Getestet unter Windows XP, 7 mit Internet Explorer 8 und 9, Firefox 9, Chrome 17

Aktuelle Revision: _*0.1.0.0*_
*Programmiersprache:* Visual Basic 2010 (.NET 2.0)
*Größe:* 570 KB (396 KB ZIP-Archiv)
*Lizenz:* Freeware, siehe Lizenzvereinbarung im ZIP-Archiv

*Direkter Downloadlink*: RemoteControl.zip 


*(Eigene) Herstellerwebsite: *Quadsoft Software Development




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*@moderation: iwie ist das im falschen unterforum gelandet*


----------

